# Looking for help with dumbbell/retrieves



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Is Bentley your "A" dog? Have you done any other work on open or utility exercises?

I watched your video and actually think you seem to be laying good foundations with Bentley on the hold. The retrieve won't matter much if you don't have a really solid hold. Make sure that you are having him hold the dumbbell right behind his canine teeth and that the dumbbell fits him properly. The fit is not something I can see well in the video. It should be fairly snug side to side in his mouth, not putting pressure on his lips but not able to wiggle side to side much if at all either. It does look like the bells are a good size for him by not coming to close to his eyes or blocking his vision, but you also have to make sure he can pick it off the floor without smushing his nose on the floor. Also some dogs like wood and others like plastic dumbbells better so you may want to think about trying a different dumbbell material. Lily loves wood and Javelin prefers plastic.

If you can give me answers to those first two questions I think I may have some other thoughts for you.


----------



## Rug Guy (Jan 29, 2019)

lily cd re said:


> Is Bentley your "A" dog? Have you done any other work on open or utility exercises?
> 
> I watched your video and actually think you seem to be laying good foundations with Bentley on the hold. The retrieve won't matter much if you don't have a really solid hold. Make sure that you are having him hold the dumbbell right behind his canine teeth and that the dumbbell fits him properly. The fit is not something I can see well in the video. It should be fairly snug side to side in his mouth, not putting pressure on his lips but not able to wiggle side to side much if at all either. It does look like the bells are a good size for him by not coming to close to his eyes or blocking his vision, but you also have to make sure he can pick it off the floor without smushing his nose on the floor. Also some dogs like wood and others like plastic dumbbells better so you may want to think about trying a different dumbbell material. Lily loves wood and Javelin prefers plastic.
> 
> If you can give me answers to those first two questions I think I may have some other thoughts for you.


I’ve had several people check his fit, one has 11 OTCh’s, local friend is on her second UDX shepherd. 
he doesseem To prefer wood but then chomps the bit like crazy so I went back to plastic. Todaywhen he wants to play ball at home I’ve had him take the dumbbell before I throw the ball which has seemed to increase his speed in taking the dumbbell. Also note in the video I noticed I was rolling the dumbbell into his mouth, I‘ve since corrected that error.


----------



## Rug Guy (Jan 29, 2019)

lily cd re said:


> Is Bentley your "A" dog? Have you done any other work on open or utility exercises?
> 
> I watched your video and actually think you seem to be laying good foundations with Bentley on the hold. The retrieve won't matter much if you don't have a really solid hold. Make sure that you are having him hold the dumbbell right behind his canine teeth and that the dumbbell fits him properly. The fit is not something I can see well in the video. It should be fairly snug side to side in his mouth, not putting pressure on his lips but not able to wiggle side to side much if at all either. It does look like the bells are a good size for him by not coming to close to his eyes or blocking his vision, but you also have to make sure he can pick it off the floor without smushing his nose on the floor. Also some dogs like wood and others like plastic dumbbells better so you may want to think about trying a different dumbbell material. Lily loves wood and Javelin prefers plastic.
> 
> If you can give me answers to those first two questions I think I may have some other thoughts for you.


Yes Bentley is my A dog. We are practicing command discrimination, broad jump, high jump, and bar jump at this time as well. I haven’t introduced drop on recall because we are showing in preferred novice til the end of the year hoping to improve our scores and capture ‘rookie dog of the year’ at our local club


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

For sure I would not add drop on recall until you are ready to use it, although I have a drop installed with Javelin as a doodle game related to moving orders.

I would recommend getting started with gloves and articles rather than waiting until you are titled in open. This way you will not have a big gap in time where you have nothing to show and Bentley loses his ring savvy nature. Do the around the clock method for teaching a good methodical search for scent. It helps prevent the articles from turning into a retrieve.


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

We’ve been working on the hold this week too. Really nice video you have there and informative thread.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

He looks to be doing a really nice job. If he’s a little hesitant you can rub some chicken or cheese across the bar. This can encourage a faster “take” but can also encourage rolling and chewing which is a no no so you have to judge if it will work for you.

You can practice the “take“ many times for short sessions during tv commercials as it’s own exercise taking care that he’s not rolling the dumbbell in his mouth. We usually did this in class while we were waiting around to do something else. 

Use both hands to hold the dumbbell, you will want to do it that way in the trial, it helps you gently remove it evenly. If you always remove it evenly and don’t rush (rushing can snag it on their teeth) he will become more comfortable and trusting. 

Since he is taking it, if you stand up and have him sitting in front you can work with him looking up at you holding the dumbbell working on both the take and release. Never bend over him, bend a little at the knees if you have to reach down (I have minipoos so I definitely need to bend).


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

If you are interested in an online self study class, the Fenzi Dog Sports Academy has this one available. Fenzi Dog Sports Academy - OB630: Shaping a Fast and Furious Retrieve

There is also a class on teaching scent discrimination that is running live this session. Fenzi Dog Sports Academy - OB580: Articles from the Ground Up


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

lol this is the cool next-level poodle stuff. Bravo!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Rug Guy the next things you can do with the hold are to lower the dumbbell and/or hold it a bit in front of your guy so he has to reach for the dumbbell. Gradually you get the dumbbell on the floor. Another thing you can do is do a "forced fetch" to a cookie. Instead of the dumbbell have a cookie in your hand and put your other hand in his collar across the back of his head and push him onto taking the cookie. Add the order take it and once he learns there is a cookie involved in reaching for something you can replace the cookie with a dumbbell but keep a cookie buried in your hand and take the dumbbell out of his mouth at the same time you offer the cookie. 

Separately a dead dumbbell is often not very motivating to retrieve. Javelin certainly found it very uninteresting. Tie a 10-15 long piece of string to the bit. This will let you control where the dog goes with it. Start by letting him chase it as you drag it around. Then you can do short throws and reel him in to front with the string.


----------



## Rug Guy (Jan 29, 2019)

I think tonight’s dumbbell work went much better









Happy holds 10.11.2021







youtube.com





We also did Open A order command discrimination well two days in a row. We are still practicing broad jump but making progress. We may venture into grad novice trial in January


----------

